# Charakterplaner



## Cemesis (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo

wollte mir heute mal den Charakterplaner von Buffed zugute tun um evtl zu erfahren wie sich das eine oder andere Item auswirkt. 

Problem ist nur das die Werte leicht unkorrekt sind. Die Items alle sind richtig die ich durch Amory hochgeladen habe aber Resis sind um 5 Punkte falsch, HPs um ca. ~100 daneben. Rüstung allerdins waren dann wieder richtig.

Für mich is der Adoidance-Wert sehr wichtig da ich einen Tank spiele aber wenn ich den Planer nutzen will, müssten schon die Werte korrekt übertragen sein. Wie gesagt, die Items alle sind alle richtig. Hab mal auch Amory selbst geschaut ob vielleicht irgendwelche Buffs aktiv sind die fälschlicherweise mit übertragen worden sind, auch nicht. Auf Amory waren allerdings alle Werte korrekt wie sie sein sollten.

Ich wollte nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen, vielleicht mach ich ja irgend was falsch, würd mich freuen wenn mich dann einer aufklähren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## JimJam (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Chemesis. Die Waffenfertigkeit ist im Buffed Charakterplaner nicht auf 350. Dadurch kann es glaube ich zu Änderungen in den Stats kommen. Ist bei mir auch schon aufgetreten. Vielleicht helfe ich dir damit weiter.
MfG JimJam


----------



## Hyper121 (23. Juni 2008)

Jo das Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Finde den Charakterplaner eine richtig geile Sache, allerdings buggt der extrem rum...beim Druiden jedenfalls.
Wollte mal gucken wie meine WErte mit meinem Tankgear aussehen, wenn ich auf Feral gespecct bin (Normal immer Resto).
Naja hab dann alles schön gemacht, hab auch im Charplaner geskillt und kam dann auf 33% ausweichen. Das kam mir dann doch sehr sehr seltsam vor und hab dann mal Ingame das ganze Gear angezogen, und war bei 35% ausweichen, und nichtmal auf Feral gespecct.
Finde ich echt Schaden das der das nicht so richtig rechnet, aber naja was will man machen.


----------

